

Today’s Apps Are Turning Us Into Sociopaths - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2014/02/outsourcing-humanity-apps/

======
thomasknoll
"a smart yet inexpensive piece of technology can take some of life’s
burdensome weight off our shoulders"... of, you know, things like talking to
your loved ones.

